
Show HN: Add what Twitter's missing - good thread editor, edit tweets and more - kossnocorp
https://getchirrapp.com/
======
lefrenchy
I may be alone in this, but I genuinely think editing is bad a feature in the
context of the way twitter works. Considering the problems it already has a
platform, the last thing it needs is for people to be able to edit tweets
after they have reached critical velocity.

~~~
kvothe_
They should have an Edit feature and ALSO display edit history. So, you will
see the most recent version of the tweet but can also see the edit history.
Nothing will be hidden this way.

~~~
jrkatz
Nothing will be hidden except the edit history in the screenshot...

~~~
dredds
Anyone can edit a screenshot.

------
kossnocorp
Hey, the Chirr App author here!

I released the initial version of the app in 2017 as a free and open-source
tool
([https://github.com/kossnocorp/chirrapp](https://github.com/kossnocorp/chirrapp))
even before Twitter threads become a thing.

Later that year, Twitter gave me a lot of trouble when they added 280-chars
support but didn't update API and the twitter-text library. I was about to
close it, but thanks to Firebase, the running cost was $0, so I fixed the
issues and kept it alive.

With time, the app accumulated authority and users. Since 2017 when I first
launched the app, it has been used by 9.5K people to publish 22K threads and
330K tweets! Happy users started coming to me with thanks and features
requests more and more so I decided to rewrite the app and added tons of new
features, like:

\- Drag-n-drop images

\- Editing published threads (yes, the edit button!)

\- Drafts

\- Scheduling

\- And much more!

In case if anyone curious, the app is built with TypeScript, Preact, on top
Firebase platform.

~~~
lucraft
How does editing work given Twitter doesn't support editing tweets?

Looking at the demo
([https://twitter.com/chirrapp/status/1282608419321643009](https://twitter.com/chirrapp/status/1282608419321643009))
I think it removes the tweet you edited AND any later tweet in the same
thread, and republishes those - the first with updated text, and the rest with
the same content as before. Is that right?

~~~
kossnocorp
Yes, you got it right!

I'm also working on adding a delayed publishing like in GMail, so you can edit
typos even before the thread got published.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Have you considered adding a very short link into each tweet (or into the
first/second tweet), whose contents (as a Twitter card) could be later updated
to provide corrections?

~~~
kossnocorp
I didn't. It sounds like a fun idea but not sure if the content consumers
would understand it, and also Twitter caches the card content (not sure for
how long though), so it might just not work.

------
Finnucane
Why not just write a blog and post a link to it?

~~~
kossnocorp
Threads is an excellent and unique medium that is easy to consume and share,
take a look at these examples:

\-
[https://twitter.com/dannypostmaa/status/1282952961857970176](https://twitter.com/dannypostmaa/status/1282952961857970176)

\-
[https://twitter.com/robhope/status/1265278107088347136](https://twitter.com/robhope/status/1265278107088347136)

Of course, you can make a blog post from such threads (and probably should, if
the thread got traction), but it would look and read differently.

~~~
andrepd
Can you explain why? Your reply is "it's better because it's better".

~~~
Jetroid
From my personal experience, people are more likely to read and share threads
for a number of reasons:

* They don't have to go off platform.

* the base tweet can be much more eye catching that a link, even with social cards set up

* People may be desensitised to links that lead off-platform, because that's how Ads generally appear on Twitter

Then there are other advantages, like the fact that it tends to encourage you
to write in a concise and direct way, with each tweet in the thread being like
a bullet point. I often see people retweeting and engaging with a specific
tweet from the thread; it's harder (relative term) to do that with a section
from a blog post.

~~~
6510
Depending on what you are doing(!) users stuck on a platform OR users who
don't do links might or might not be the desired audience.

~~~
Jetroid
Maybe, but the question is: who are they going to share it to?

------
iskin
Threads is my type of content in Twitter and I got a lot of RTs after writing
few good threads.

Completely agree that Twitter’s UI for writing threads is pain.

------
robobro
Cool idea. I'm happy with Pleroma though tbh.... I have a feeling fediverse
will win in the long run.

------
mistersys
Seems useful, but my feedback is it's almost unusable slow. So much lag on
input.

I'm using FireFox on Mac

------
AdriaanvRossum
I have used this app many times. Love it to post larger content to Twitter
which had way more value then just a link to a blog post for example. I think
it provides a lot of value to Twitter. Thanks for building it!

------
satvikpendem
I saw this the other day, almost bought a yearly subscription. I'll buy it
soon though, just whenever I start using Twitter more.

------
riffic
What Twitter is missing: Security

------
luqven
Neat use of ‘backdrop-filter’

~~~
kossnocorp
Thanks! ฅ^•ﻌ•^ฅ

